# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ارسال اطلاعات بین دو سخت افزار sim800 روی اینترنت

## kooroshheydarirad

با سلام

دو سخت افزار sim800 داریم 
حالا میخوایم تحت اینترنت بین این دو سخت افزار اقدام به ارسال اطلاعات کنیم

کسی میدونه راهش چی هست ؟

----------

